# Truck Caps



## gillisonconstru

Anyone have any pics of there truck cap setup? Thinking of getting a ARE DCU cap was wondering what other guys are doing with them. Thanks in advance. 


Aaron


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

I have one, with the barn style doors in the back, one of my better investments, though I no longer need it.


----------



## dkillianjr

I like mine, I will recommend if you get one, get the inside of the tool box doors lined. If not the outside will be all dented up. The only thing I wish I would have ordered is the lighting package in the cap. I figured I would do it myself, ya I will get around to it :laughing:

Dave

Here it is clean when I got it 

















Here is how I have it set up now


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

I went with two doors per side on mine, it helped to keep me a little more organized, and I got the factory roof rack.

I can't find my camera anywhere or I would post pics.


----------



## dougger222

I have one on each work truck. The F250's is more eye popping with slider side doors. The F350's has large side doors that open with shocks. 

As far as working out of every day? The F350's hands down!


----------



## WildWill

Hey there DK it looks like we have almost the same setup.


----------



## Stephen H

I have one which I love,2 doors/side---- but should have got the doors lined.

got the factory roof rack-- but frankly need the ladder rack set up like dkillian showed

think through the interior shelving CAREFULLY-but I doubt you can ever get it quite right.
stephen


----------



## Greg Di

Stephen H said:


> I have one which I love,2 doors/side---- but should have got the doors lined.


Easy fix is to use rivet trim coil to the door frames. Works well. I did it on mine when I had one years ago.


----------



## WildWill

Greg Di said:


> Easy fix is to use rivet trim coil to the door frames. Works well. I did it on mine when I had one years ago.


I have been thinking of doing just that! :thumbsup:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

back in the day i had a nice one, but dam my knees killed me so i sold it, what i have now kills any truck with a cap on the market imo


----------



## gillisonconstru

FRAME2FINISH said:


> back in the day i had a nice one, but dam my knees killed me so i sold it, what i have now kills any truck with a cap on the market imo


Care to elaborate on your current set- up. I have a nice enclosed trailer but I am planning on making it more a large job trailer and using my truck more as a daily tool many times by itself and leaving the trailer on site. We often run multiple jobs.


----------



## loneframer

I had one on a Dodge Dakota years ago. It was a great cap, but the gull wing doors.... Make sure you set your stuff up so it won't fall out when you lift the door. I had plenty of dings in the side of the bed from my guys stacking stuff improperly in the box.

Also, make sure you check both sides before going in transit. The doors are hard to see in the side-view mirror and you will lose stuff if left open.:whistling Ask me how I know.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

i have a van with access package that means the outside windows open remotely, no need to get in the van but you can and don't have to kneel, all the windows work like that,

however i made mine more like an extended cab p/u and moved back the bulkhead,it starts at the rear window, so now i have 4 captains chairs and a nice stereo system,and i finished it in carpet ,all the tools are behind the bulkhead door, oh and its awd also for those snowy ny winters and occasional drive across a soft lawn,


----------



## Inner10

> i have a van with access package that means the outside windows open remotely, no need to get in the van but you can and don't have to kneel, all the windows work like that,
> 
> however i made mine more like an extended cab p/u and moved back the bulkhead,it starts at the rear window, so now i have 4 captains chairs and a nice stereo system,and i finished it in carpet ,all the tools are behind the bulkhead door, oh and its awd also for those snowy ny winters and occasional drive across a soft lawn,


That's a nice setup ya got there.

Caps drove me nuts because I was forever on my hands and knees digging through crap back there....hopefully my new tonneau cover will suit my needs.


----------



## Stephen H

Greg Di said:


> Easy fix is to use rivet trim coil to the door frames. Works well. I did it on mine when I had one years ago.


 that's an interesting idea Greg- thanks--- I will have to think on that.

at one time I tried contact cementing 1/4" ply inside the door skins- but could never get it to GRAB good enough.
stephen


----------



## kevjob

dkillianjr said:


> I like mine, I will recommend if you get one, get the inside of the tool box doors lined. If not the outside will be all dented up. The only thing I wish I would have ordered is the lighting package in the cap. I figured I would do it myself, ya I will get around to it :laughing:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Here it is clean when I got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how I have it set up now


very nice set up!! I love that you have the cap painted to match truck, new truck?


----------



## jarhead0531

I bought mine used for about $400 and customized it for the way I worked. I'm working for someone else now so it is mostly empty these days but I load her up in couple minutes if need be.

Best part is that I don't have to EVER climb into the back of the truck...

Driver side holds framing gun , 15ga, 16ga, 18ga, 18ga stapler, nails for all. Small compressor, hoses, 25' extension cords, and painting tools.










Passenger side holds longer extension cords, caulking tools, cordless tools, electrical bag, hose for sander, jumper cables, tyvek coveralls, and a bag of assorted clamps.










In the back I built a cabinet with drawers with space underneath it for any materials. There is also room between the cabinet and the tailgate for any bulky items I would leave on site.










In the left drawer is a DW745 (with stand), and a 10" Hitachi, paint trays and a bag with a couple routers and bits. The right drawer has a small vac and assorted fastners.










The top of the unit is a hinged sliding shelf so I store a small saw stand, and some sawhorses.










I've changed it around a little since these pictures and I have more stuff in the extended cab but this might give you some ideas.

Barry


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

nice job barry, that weight probably makes that ride nice huh


----------



## jarhead0531

My truck is only a 150 so I beefed up the rear in case I had to tow something while fully loaded but in reality it is only about 500 lbs of stuff. That drawer setup in back is only about 75 lbs empty.

She rides just fine, just like my current electrical van, just have to give yourself enough space to stop and all is golden.


----------



## dkillianjr

kevjob said:


> very nice set up!! I love that you have the cap painted to match truck, new truck?



Thanks kev! When I went to order the cap the guy at the place looked at me like I was an idiot when I told him I wanted the cap painted to match:laughing: Its almost new, I got it about two years ago.



Very nice setup jarhead! I have got to do something like that! Thats a great idea you got for your ratchet straps and bungies I may have to steal that one :laughing:



Dave


----------

